# Larry Connor,Dave Mendes,Randy Oliver in CT Nov 21



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.sneba.com/


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Next Saturday

See me for Teacup Auction tickets

Jack


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack, I'll try to make it. Have to be in VA on Tuesday and Wednesday, and then drive to CT early Saturday morning...let's see...starts at 8...5 1/2 hour drive.... 

Do you need items for the teacups? Queen Gift Certificate?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we are considering coming down for this as well (michael, i have some photos and such for you...i'll try to get them together and bring them).

also, there is the bee anatomy talk this coming tuesday evening in ct...we are coming to that one.

deknow


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Mike,Sent you an e-mail at together.Hope it's current.

Dean,I hope you and Ramona can make it.I'd like to hear your take on the Asian Longhorn issue.Backyard Beeks is a great group.Zachary takes awesome photos.

Jack


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

grrrr, life gets in the way...we didn't make it on tues night, and can't make it on saturday either....just too much going on (and coming up).

we came to the backyard beekeepers meeting last year with tom seely speaking, and was very impressed (with both the speaker and the club).

i'll try to post something on the asian longhorn beetle situation in the next couple of days...we remain very involved in the issue.

deknow


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

deknow said:


> i'll try to post something on the asian longhorn beetle situation in the next couple of days...we remain very involved in the issue.deknow


Will you start a thread on it. I don't follow this thread much, but I am intrested on the ALB thread.


----------

